# Betta Paintings



## rejohnson53 (Sep 13, 2009)

These are two paintings I did a few months back, and I thought I should post them for your general enjoyment. Please let me know what you think!

http://wcis.mdc.edu/nwsaweb/va/alumni/rachael_johnson/portfolio/_MG_7430-2.jpg

http://wcis.mdc.edu/nwsaweb/va/alumni/rachael_johnson/portfolio/_MG_7427-2.jpg


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

OMG those are gorgous!!! How do u paint like that?!? Ill take the embrace for 20 bucks!!! lol, JK...


----------



## rejohnson53 (Sep 13, 2009)

Many years of practice, my friend. 

The first one, the flare, is unfinished... I had to give it away before I finished painting the pelvic and anal fins. The embrace is sitting next to Two-tails' tank on my desk. I catch him looking at it sometimes


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

They're beautiful! Nice work.


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

i wish i could paint like that the best i can do is stick figuires lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

rejohnson53 said:


> These are two paintings I did a few months back, and I thought I should post them for your general enjoyment. Please let me know what you think!
> 
> http://wcis.mdc.edu/nwsaweb/va/alumni/rachael_johnson/portfolio/_MG_7430-2.jpg
> 
> http://wcis.mdc.edu/nwsaweb/va/alumni/rachael_johnson/portfolio/_MG_7427-2.jpg


:shock::shock::shock:Those are amazing!!! do you still have the embrace?


----------



## rejohnson53 (Sep 13, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> :shock::shock::shock:Those are amazing!!! do you still have the embrace?


Indeed I do.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

One word. AWESOME.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

rejohnson53 said:


> Indeed I do.


how big is it?


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

i really wish i could pain like that. sell one to me!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i want the embrace!!


----------



## rejohnson53 (Sep 13, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> how big is it?


18x24"


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

cool!!!:-D and what do you do with all your paintings?


----------



## rejohnson53 (Sep 13, 2009)

Mostly I keep them, or give them to family and friends. I sold one at an art festival, and I donated a few to my school (including the other betta painting).

I did both betta paintings to be sold at the Coconut Grove Arts Festival in Miami by my school. Neither one sold, so I took back the embrace. ;P I like to think I rescued it from being stored in my school's basement.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

You are an absolutely amazing artist! How did you learn to paint that well?


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

they are stunning great job!!!


----------

